# first rate wall-mounted pencil sharpener



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Do schools even still have pencil sharpeners or does everyone use mechanical pencils now? I do remember those types of sharpeners eating up all my pencils though and leaving me with little stubs. My parents weren't too happy that I would ruin a box of pencils so quickly. I always blamed the school sharpener lol.


----------



## rsharp (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the review! I'm in the market for a pencil sharpener for the shop.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I had one of those pld style pencil sharpeners years ago until I discovered how better and precise mechanical pencils are. I now keep about a dozen Pentel mechanical pencils with a #5 lead around my shop.


----------



## ChesapeakeBob (Nov 11, 2008)

I hate to ask, but where is this one made?

Thanks,

CB


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I have the exact same one, and love it. It really IS the little things …. ;-)


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

Sharp is good!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for the rewiew 
but my daughter learned how to sharpen pencil´s
so I stick to that

Dennis


----------



## KDL (Feb 1, 2008)

Bob, you asked where this sharpener was made. I don't remember where and it's not marked on the sharpener. I do remember that it was marked on the box and not the same as the generic and in-store brand options I skipped (they much lighter, too). I read somewhere that X-ACTO bought out Boston.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

interesting review


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I can't look at a pencil sharpener like this without remembering an episode of Candid Camera from 40+ years ago. The episode focused on people's butt gyrations while people sharpened their pencil and it was put to music. Oh the things we remember.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

THX for sharp review. point made. I just went out and got one.


----------



## Stepp (Aug 24, 2008)

Lee Valley also sells one that works great! I have it and a set of their #2 and HB pencils…well worth the price.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is an interesting review. I have one that will grind down about half of the pencil before I get any kind of point on it. I do better just using a utility knife right now. The next time I am around Office Depot I will have to look into getting one of these.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the review, I have one that my FIL gave me, it makes a really sharp point,but leaves wood on one side of the lead. I have learned to twist the pencil as I sharpen to avoid the issue. I will look into getting one of these here soon.


----------

